# Помогите оценить аккордеончик



## krainalelek (30 Окт 2016)

Settimio Soprani Lucciola - старенький маленький аккордеончик. 3/4. Очень легкий и удобный для начальных классов. Внешнее состояние не супер, но можно отполировать и подкрасить буквы и линии. Мех тоже выглядит на троечку, но не травит. Компрессия идеальная. Звучание довольно приличное, настроен.
Брал за 300 долларов 4 года назад для младшего сына, но последние 2 года просто лежит без дела.
Считаю, что инструмент должен играть и может кому-то еще и послужит. Вот приценяюсь, за сколько можно продать. Нахожусь в Крыму.


----------

